# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Wonden verzorgen - Artikel

## Agnes574

Een huidwonde verzorgen: ontsmetten noodzakelijk? 

Vroeger werden huidwonden (schaafwonden, snijwondjes, ) altijd ontsmet. Wetenschappelijk onderzoek heeft ondertussen aangetoond dat dit niet nodig is: het volstaat om de wonde met zuiver water te spoelen. 
Ontsmetten vertraagt bovendien de genezing van de wonde. 
Reden te meer om dit niet zomaar uit te voeren. 

Zo ga je aan de slag: 
1. Was je handen en doe wegwerphandschoenen aan.
2. Als de wonde nog bloedt, druk er dan rechtstreeks op, hierdoor zal de bloeding stoppen.
3. Spoel de wonde met zuiver stromend water (kraantjeswater of drinkbaar water).
4. Laat het water rechtstreeks op de wonde stromen om het vuil weg te spoelen. Blijf spoelen tot er geen vuil meer in de wonde zit. Wrijf niet in de wonde om het vuil eruit te halen.
5. Droog na het spoelen de omgeving rond de wonde af, maar kom niet aan de wonde zelf.
6. Dek de wonde af met een steriel kompres of een zuivere droge doek. 
7. Ga na of het slachtoffer nog beschermd is tegen tetanus. Zo niet, verwijs hem dan door naar een arts.
8. Was nogmaals je handen. 

Opgelet! In sommige gevallen moet je het slachtoffer doorverwijzen naar een arts of het ziekenhuis: wanneer de wonde veroorzaakt werd door een vuil voorwerp of een beet, wanneer er een vreemd voorwerp in de wonde zit, bij diepe of grote wonden of wanneer de wonde niet goed gereinigd kan worden. 


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

